
Ask HN: What should I do in Silicon Valley? - Jommi
It may feel like a dumb question to some, but it&#x27;s real.<p>It&#x27;s going to be my first time visiting San Francisco and Silicon Valley, and I&#x27;m completely overwhelmed.<p>I want to visit startups and co-working spaces, but there are so many options that I&#x27;m just stuck.<p>Could anyone point me to the right direction with this?
======
Kinnard
You should start a startup, launch, get funding . . . and become a legend.

Don't think for a second that I am joking— I'm dead serious.

~~~
brianwawok
Came to SF for 3 days to see the area, left with a startup and 3 million in
seed funding...

~~~
kuro-kuris
Is it because you knew the right people in SF? I am going to be visiting soon
and I would love to get some insight into the startup culture.

~~~
brianwawok
Hah no idea don't live there

------
alain94040
I wrote this for some ideas: [http://thestartupconference.com/tips-for-first-
time-attendee...](http://thestartupconference.com/tips-for-first-time-
attendees/)

------
mromanuk
I will be visiting SF Bay Area in 10 days :D

